# Outdoors > Fishing >  Spearfishing

## Dorkus

It was suggested that I start a spearfishing thread so here it is.

I will post a couple of photos of some memorable fish over the last few years and will attempt to keep the thread updated when I dive. If anyone else is out there smashing fish on breath-hold please feel free to chip in and share a yarn or some pics.

Also happy to do Q and A if there's anything people want to know - I don't claim to be an expert but I've been doing it for about 14 years now and have learned a few things from some pretty legendary people along the way.

----------


## Gibo

I know of one other on here, pretty quiet chap though  :Grin:  @nickbop

----------


## Dorkus

There's a few around... I know @Nick-D @superdiver @Freezer wet their gills from time to time

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

A nice fish I shot off a burley in the Bay of Islands @ANOTHERHUNTER will recognize the spot!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

A good feed, again from BOI.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

This one is special for two reasons... he's a shade over 20lb and I'm standing less than 50m from where I proposed to my wife. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

My wife's first snapper on spear. She snooped it totally unassisted (I was head down arse up in a cray hole at the time)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

A nice kingy from Little Barrier in late spring

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Lots of photos of a great trip with my wife... this was about a month before our wedding and definitely a day to remember!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

An awesome trip to the Three Kings in December

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

A couple of good eaters from my local. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Epic! 
So cool you and your Wife go diving together....mine wont get in any of my boats as they are "too small"

----------


## Dorkus

Black coral and a photo with dad from a bucket list trip to Fiordland.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Good result from the local a couple of weeks ago. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

Sunday session at the Hen.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

Good idea bro. Some good fish in those pics.
I want to spear three Kings so bad, it looks so epic

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> Good idea bro. Some good fish in those pics.
> I want to spear three Kings so bad, it looks so epic
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Next time I'm going up I'll give you a bell if there's a spot. Trips usually get planned in advance then cancelled or confirmed last minute based on weather.

----------


## Nick-D

> Next time I'm going up I'll give you a bell if there's a spot. Trips usually get planned in advance then cancelled or confirmed last minute based on weather.


Awesome man. Keeeeen as. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

@Dorkus nice mate, those boaries are delicious. have nailed a few myself

----------


## quentin

Good to see my other form of shooting covered here. Been dabbling in the whole freediving thing for a few years now.
Also make my own guns, and fix / modify everything I get my hands on. Invert rollers are the current project.

----------


## Nick-D

> Good to see my other form of shooting covered here. Been dabbling in the whole freediving thing for a few years now.
> Also make my own guns, and fix / modify everything I get my hands on. Invert rollers are the current project.


Fancy making me one  :Wink:  

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

pb snap of 24lbs shot snooping
 couple of OK snaps from kawau. Did a session where we shot 7 upto 7kg~ with the odd bronzey buzzing our burlies.  couple of goldies we plundered from the deep off mayor over the new year. Certainly weren't in a state to dive the next day!

----------


## quentin

> Fancy making me one  
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Could do - what type of speargun rocks your boat / what are you wanting to shoot?

Most of my guns are wooden enclosed track guns, but i've just started dabbling with carbon euro type guns again. I started out with euro guns, but moved away from them as the quality was questionable, and when I lost a fish of a lifetime when a euro handle snapped, I started making everything myself (stocks, triggers, muzzles).
There is still absolute rubbish out there, but there is also some real quality hardware available. As with everything quality comes with cost. Turns out shaft speed comes with complexity, pulleys, and lots of cord.

----------


## Nick-D

> Could do - what type of speargun rocks your boat / what are you wanting to shoot?
> 
> Most of my guns are wooden enclosed track guns, but i've just started dabbling with carbon euro type guns again. I started out with euro guns, but moved away from them as the quality was questionable, and when I lost a fish of a lifetime when a euro handle snapped, I started making everything myself (stocks, triggers, muzzles).
> There is still absolute rubbish out there, but there is also some real quality hardware available. As with everything quality comes with cost. Turns out shaft speed comes with complexity, pulleys, and lots of cord.


Actually thinking more for the missus. She is strong enough but struggles with arm length to load the longer guns. Her little 90 is fine for snooping and inshore stuff but we have been out white island etc a lot recently so she needs something with a bit more grunt and range. Thinking an inverted 100 or 110 with a double wrap and heavy shaft would be a good setup for her. Ill just buy a billy basic 130 euro for me.

----------


## MB

I fish a lot and hunt, and I am (or at least was) a keen SCUBA diver with nearly 1000 dives under my belt, so getting in to spearfishing makes sense. I have all the gear apart from a speargun. I'm a little worried about sharks. I don't think it is irrational, I've travelled all over the world to dive with sharks, but an encounter with a pumped up shark while holding a bleeding, dying fish on a breath hold might be a little too exciting for me.

----------


## Nick-D

> I fish a lot and hunt, and I am (or at least was) a keen SCUBA diver with nearly 1000 dives under my belt, so getting in to spearfishing makes sense. I have all the gear apart from a speargun. I'm a little worried about sharks. I don't think it is irrational, I've travelled all over the world to dive with sharks, but an encounter with a pumped up shark while holding a bleeding, dying fish on a breath hold might be a little too exciting for me.


Sharks are part of the equation, although pretty easily managed. You get used to them pretty fast.

Ime as long as you aren't actively shooting larger fish when sharks are around (kingies seem to be the worst) then you will be fine.

Investing in a float boat is a good tool for peace of mind.

Really they just want the fish, and aren't fussed with you. I wouldn't let it stop you, way more danger from the many fuckwits who don't have a clue on how to safely pilot a boat than sharks imo

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> I fish a lot and hunt, and I am (or at least was) a keen SCUBA diver with nearly 1000 dives under my belt, so getting in to spearfishing makes sense. I have all the gear apart from a speargun. I'm a little worried about sharks. I don't think it is irrational, I've travelled all over the world to dive with sharks, but an encounter with a pumped up shark while holding a bleeding, dying fish on a breath hold might be a little too exciting for me.


Understandably... I have noticed a massive increase in shark encounters in the last 10 years and am increasingly concerned one of them is going to go pear shaped. That said, it is not nearly enough to stop me doing it and I don't think it should deter you from giving it a nudge. 

A couple of things you can do to reduce your chances of an encounter:Dive in winter. When the water gets above about 18 degrees, shark numbers in shallow coastal areas will rise steadily until the end of summer.Don't use fish burley. Break open kina or mussels, but using fish will increase the likelihood of seeing sharks massively. (Winter is usually a good time for fish burley)Shoot fish carefully. Especially with kingfish (generally found in sharky spots), wait until they are close and you have a high percentage shot. Aim for the lateral line just behind the eye (I like to go right where the gill plate meets the lateral line from side-on or slightly quartering away), hitting the brain or spine will effectively switch them off, greatly increasing your chance of landing them quickly with minimal fuss. A gut-shot kingy swimming round in circles making a racket is likely to attract a shark if there's one near by.Buy at plat (sometimes called a float-boat) to put your fish in. It keeps them out of the water and away from scavenging bronzies.Gut your fish once you get back to the boat. This is a judgement call, gutting and gilling immediately will improve the quality of your fish but is more likely to attract a shark (as well as other fish) - I judge it on time of year (winter go for gold, summer not so much), terrain (shallow boulder area great, deep scary drop off nope) vis (sharks in good vis are cool to watch, sharks in green dirty water are scary as fuck), and if I've got mates to hold my hand (even big kids get scared sometimes).

----------


## superdiver

Sharks can be real fun to dive with. Seals can be real wankers though and there is a big increase of them in winter

----------


## Gibo

> Sharks can be real fun to dive with. Seals can be real wankers though and there is a big increase of them in winter


I was stick baiting the other day and a seal come flying out of the water beside me onto a rock...then gave me a verbal, smelly tune up....to say I nearly shat my arse is an understatement!!! They are dodge as imo

----------


## Nick-D

> I was stick baiting the other day and a seal come flying out of the water beside me onto a rock...then gave me a verbal, smelly tune up....to say I nearly shat my arse is an understatement!!! They are dodge as imo


They are more annoying than sharks, but overall less dangerous. Have been mugged by the bastards a couple of times

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

> Actually thinking more for the missus. She is strong enough but struggles with arm length to load the longer guns. Her little 90 is fine for snooping and inshore stuff but we have been out white island etc a lot recently so she needs something with a bit more grunt and range. Thinking an inverted 100 or 110 with a double wrap and heavy shaft would be a good setup for her. Ill just buy a billy basic 130 euro for me.


The first rubber on the invert guns are easy to load due to the pulleys, so tend to use thicker rubber to maximise spear load. The next 1 or 2 sets are thinner, as they are still a full stretch of the barrel without any mechanical advantage.
If a 90cm gun is at the maximum arm length, then a 100 would make sense for the invert roller (you lose a bit of length with the pulleys and rubber attachment points).

You are right on the money with the spear and double wrap. 8mm spear won't be overkill.

----------


## Dorkus

I've never used a roller, let alone a double inverted, but everyone I know who has owned one has gone back to a standard rail gun with single rubber (or short, skinny twins). Most common complaint is "too much faffing about", I see the benefit on a bluewater gun that is going to get fired once or twice a day a max but for general NZ conditions I'm sticking with my RA 120 with short 14s.

----------


## superdiver

Owned multiple rollers. Not worth the hassle in my opinion. Cost me a few fish and my little 110 carbon reel gun is more than sufficient

----------


## kukuwai

@Dorkus Good on ya mate.

I am now subscribed and look forward to yours and others contributions !!

Best of luck on the missions

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

Hey guys, good thread!
I just purchased a manny sub 1200 inverted roller for up coming blue water trip. I took it out over the weekend to do some target practice and shoot it for the first time in the lake. It is a serious weapon! Compared to my 1300 double 16mm which punched a the spear  half way into a piece of 120mm eps(high density foam) the inverted roller sent the spear right through and pulled 6 ft of line through the other side. It is comparable to a compound bow where you can't see the spear fly it is going that quick!
The inverted roller probably won't get much use in nz unless targeting tuna or big kingies but definitely worth having for bigger fish.

----------


## Benj

Great thread. I have a mannysub 110 roller performer gun and I find it to be fantastic. Very accurate and powerful for the length while being easy to move through the water with little drag compared to other bigger guns. Took a bit of practice to get the loading sorted but is now very simple.

----------


## MB

So, Wettie Carbon Reef 110cm. Good gun for a beginner?

----------


## Dorkus

> So, Wettie Carbon Reef 110cm. Good gun for a beginner?


Considering you are in Whangarei, I assume most of your diving will be similar areas to mine. General advice is east coast north of Gizzy - Go for a 120cm gun. South of Gizzy to Wellington/Kaikoura- Go 90-110. South of Kaikoura - Go north.

That said, a 110 will do 90% of what you will want it to. It is kinda similar to the 308/243 debate - If you go smaller then you need to get closer and be more selective with your shot placement. 

Send me a PM and I can possibly get a mate in Whangarei to get you out in some borrowed gear so you can try before you buy - Alternatively, I'm less than an hour away and you can always come out with me (I've got all manner of guns between 90 and 140cm).

----------


## nickbop

Good thread, some good fish there, agree about the sharks, most of the time fun to dive with and seals are assholes

----------


## nickbop

This might be the appropriate place to ask when is Superdiver volume 2 coming out on you tube?

----------


## Nick-D

> So, Wettie Carbon Reef 110cm. Good gun for a beginner?


 Nothing wrong with it man. My main gun is a 110 its been fine.

For a first gun I would go higher quality handle and mech but alloy barrel. Somthing like a Rob Allen. 

Nothing wrong with the wettie guns (I use one), the Rob Allen is just a bit more robust. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

> Hey guys, good thread!
> I just purchased a manny sub 1200 inverted roller for up coming blue water trip. I took it out over the weekend to do some target practice and shoot it for the first time in the lake. It is a serious weapon! Compared to my 1300 double 16mm which punched a the spear  half way into a piece of 120mm eps(high density foam) the inverted roller sent the spear right through and pulled 6 ft of line through the other side. It is comparable to a compound bow where you can't see the spear fly it is going that quick!
> The inverted roller probably won't get much use in nz unless targeting tuna or big kingies but definitely worth having for bigger fish.


Sounds familiar. My Inverted roller is a 1300, and my double rollers are the same length. And my most used gun is a 110 enclosed track woodie with 2 x 16mm rubbers. 
For most of the year, the big fish just aren't around Wellington, so the rollers are just stored away for the odd trip I take to the tropics.

Saying that, the next project gun is a 90cm wooden enclosed track, mid handled, single roller.... for when the vis is really bad during winter, or after the big summer storms when the vis is bad, but the kingies are around in numbers.

----------


## MB

> Considering you are in Whangarei, I assume most of your diving will be similar areas to mine. General advice is east coast north of Gizzy - Go for a 120cm gun. South of Gizzy to Wellington/Kaikoura- Go 90-110. South of Kaikoura - Go north.
> 
> That said, a 110 will do 90% of what you will want it to. It is kinda similar to the 308/243 debate - If you go smaller then you need to get closer and be more selective with your shot placement. 
> 
> Send me a PM and I can possibly get a mate in Whangarei to get you out in some borrowed gear so you can try before you buy - Alternatively, I'm less than an hour away and you can always come out with me (I've got all manner of guns between 90 and 140cm).


Awesome offer, I'll take you up on that. Mangawhai isn't a problem. PM incoming!

As for "calibre", I am a 7mm08 guy, so 115cm gun and a latte?  :Grin:

----------


## Gkp

Hi MB
The guys who have replied to your post are spot on with their comments. I use a 110 wettie double 14mm gun as my go to gun. I have also found the 110 with a single 20mm rubber as good simple alternative. 
My 2 cents would be save the dollars on the carbon barrel and stick with alloy. I believe carbon barrels are too light and not as accurate as the alloy. I have had to place a sinker in the front of my 130 carbon to reduce muzzle lift and the consequence of missing( it now shoots bang on!)
The other reason I prefer alloy is that I drop my gun a lot to mark Cray holes and Paua beds and it gets dragged around by the surge a fair bit and I am not sure the carbon would like that so much.
Whatever you choose just get out, get swimming and enjoy!

----------


## Nick-D

Forum Spearfishing meet anyone?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gkp

Shot this a couple of days ago

----------


## matagouri

Real nice fish GKP, top effort. Im jealous!!!

Up in the Marlborough sounds,, or North Island????

----------


## Nick-D

> Attachment 151898
> Shot this a couple of days ago


Ripper fish mate

----------


## nickbop

Good fish

----------


## Dorkus

It's been a while since I posted here, but with covid lockdowns and a young son there hasn't been a lot to report. But Thursday was one for the archives. 

I dropped my son off at daycare on the way to the ramp and was on the water shortly after 9am. We whipped across the gulf, making the trip from Mangawhai to Great Barrier Island in a little under an hour and a half. 

The diving was great. There was pleasant vis and enough current to keep the fish in the right areas. Between 4 of us, we ended up with a good binful and I managed a couple of solid fish in the late afternoon. 

A big day on the water saw us back at the ramp at 7:30pm with a heap of filleting to do.

----------


## Dorkus

Two biggest snapper went 10.1kg and 7.3kg

Sent from my INE-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

Good day for me at the barrier on Saturday. Between 4-6kg~

----------


## matagouri

Awesome catch there superdiver...I gotta get myself up north at some point!!

----------


## Dorkus

> Good day for me at the barrier on Saturday. Between 4-6kg~
> Attachment 153822


Snaps from big baz or the little one in the pic? Did you find the scallies?

----------


## superdiver

> Snaps from big baz or the little one in the pic? Did you find the scallies?


All big baz up in the brokens. Viz was terrible at lil b so got dressed and took pics instead. No scallops were looked for but I know where beds are at both places

----------


## Mad_Fisho

Epic thread going on here guys - some impressive fish! Bloody jealous of you guys that live near the east coast. I'm in Taranaki and just don't get too many opportunities to dive here due to the conditions and lack of viz! Hanging out for the waters to clear up shortly and get onto some kingis. Keep your pics coming, enjoying them 👍

----------

